
Ask HN: Anyone want to work through SICP together? - chrisconley
I've starting reading SICP but haven't been too good at keeping at it.  Does anyone want to join in to help each other work through the exercises and stay on track?
======
chrisconley
Freenode channel ##hn-sicp has been setup for weekly meetups and/or ongoing
discussion.

I also set up <http://groups.google.com/group/hacker-news-reads-sicp> for
arranging discussion times and any other miscellaneous things if needed.

~~~
chrisconley
The Freenode channel has been changed to ##SICP

------
tptacek
Isn't there some Web 2.0 app that organizes book clubs like this?

I have a couple books (signal processing, compilers, programmable logic) that
I'd really like to work through with a couple people; what I really want to do
is get together every other week or so over beers in Chicago, though.

~~~
idiopathic
<http://www.booksprouts.com/>

Designed for exactly this kind of scenario, and recently launched.

------
nazgulnarsil
weekly IM chats about material? If we can get at least 5 people I'm in.

~~~
chrisconley
That's a great idea. We could also set up a google group(or something similar)
if people were interested.

~~~
brl
How about an IRC channel on freenode too.

~~~
chrisconley
how does ##hn-sicp sound?

------
steveeq1
Might I make a recommendation? Start with "The Little Schemer" and then
graduate to "The Seasoned Schemer". Here: [http://www.amazon.com/Little-
Schemer-Daniel-P-Friedman/dp/02...](http://www.amazon.com/Little-Schemer-
Daniel-P-
Friedman/dp/0262560992/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231703825&sr=8-1)

It takes you more step-by-step than SICP and once you get more practice with
those books, SICP will be much more paletable.

------
KirinDave
Since many HN readers are in the CA Bay Area, would it make sense to add a bi-
weekly or monthly physical meeting to this as well?

------
thehickmans
This sounds like a good way to keep motivated, having tried and failed to get
through SICP on my own. Count me in.

------
daniel-cussen
I got through it in a sense. I attempted every problem of the first of the
five sections, and solved most of them. Then I worked with a tutor who looked
through the rest of it and decided to work on something closer to the state of
the art. I wouldn't say what I learned was better than SICP, but it was
interesting.

------
truebosko
I've been going through SICP, albeit slower then I would hope so. I'm only
into the initial sections and I would definitely be up for something like
weekly IM chats at a scheduled time to discuss the book and help each other
understand.

That would be great, so count me in if it happens.

------
moiz
I want to be in... but I've 5 other courses to deal with...

~~~
cnu
I too want to be in. Have been hanging around in chapter 2 for a very long
time. But don't want to start on a new thing now. Have been working on many
things lately and want to finish it off.

------
chrisconley
It looks like there is at least a few people interested. Should we all leave a
comment with contact info (if it's not in your profile)?

My email is chris.m.conley at the goog.

~~~
chrisconley
Forget the email thing; we'll set up an irc channel :)

------
hydo
Count me in as well. I bought the book as a package deal from amzn with "The
little Schemer" and haven't read much of it.

------
redline6561
I'm certainly interested. I got bogged down in Chapter 2 last year. Time to go
again, I suppose.

------
judofyr
I'm also in! My copy is being shipped at the moment, though. Should arrive
around 3th Februar :/

~~~
sharkbrainguy
<http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html> should work fine until
then

~~~
silentbicycle
The texinfo SICP (<http://www.neilvandyke.org/sicp-texi/>) is good too, if
you're working in Emacs.

~~~
sharkbrainguy
I am, thanks!

------
r11t
Excellent. I just started with SICP. So doing it together with HN folks sounds
nice!

------
tomkarlo
I'd like to be added to the mailing list ... tom /at/ karlo /dot/ org

------
yan
I just finished chapter 1, but would love to join you guys.

------
staticshock
I got SICP as a christmas present, I'm in.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Same here :) Book club is a go!

------
noblethrasher
I'm in. rod at ennobleit dot com

------
metaguri
i'm in. i'm on chapter 2 right now. i think irc meetings are a good way to go.

------
brl
Sure, count me in.

~~~
zain
+1 me too

------
sgaur
Please add me too

------
kirubakaran
Cool! I am in.

------
nx
I'm SO in :D:D

------
KunQian
add me please kunqian at live dot ca

------
curiousandy
Count me in

------
vlad
I'm in!

------
jlujan
In

------
wfarr
I'm in!

------
carbon8
In

------
siong1987
I am in.

------
macmac
I am in!

------
rbanffy
I'm in too

------
arjungmenon
I'm in.

